# Spring Pre Emergent



## JustinWheat (Feb 4, 2018)

Live in Alabama and looking back at last years soil temps there were a few days in January where the soil temps were in the 60's. I'm targeting mid February for my first split application of Prodiamine 65 WDG. Based on a 10 year average this is the target window of when temperatures begin to rise into the mid 50's. I also have some granular Dithiopyr left over from last season. Any use for it in the spring?


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

I aim to apply pre em between valentines and st pattys.


----------



## GrassAndWater12 (Jan 5, 2019)

I was just about to post the same question! I'm in GA and the soil temp is 70 today! Should I go ahead and put an app down? Historically it's been in the February time frame when I spray.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

If you got your fall application down I would still wait until later in the winter or early spring. It's been crazy warm this winter but you never know when that jet stream will shift and we will start getting the polar vortexes. There still a solid 6-8 weeks of risky weather left.


----------



## JustinWheat (Feb 4, 2018)

I agree with waiting a few weeks. That's the plan. My thoughts are applying Prodiamine 65 WDG first and then ~30 days later apply granular Dithiopyr. Is this ok for a split application strategy?


----------



## jimbeckel (May 27, 2018)

I applied prodiamine yesterday as the granular pre emergent I put down in October didn't do a great job. I had a ton of winter weeds so I applied the pre emergent and dismiss app.


----------



## cldrunner (May 14, 2019)

jimbeckel said:


> I applied prodiamine yesterday as the granular pre emergent I put down in October didn't do a great job. I had a ton of winter weeds so I applied the pre emergent and dismiss app.


@jimbeckel 
I think a last week of August to first week of September would have been a better time frame. This is going to be an interesting winter and spring. I am seeing neighbors lawns with winter and spring weeds popping up. Yes. Dandelions in December.

My advice would be four 1/4 rate of max rate applications a year with at least two modes of action pre emergent herbicides.


----------



## cldrunner (May 14, 2019)

JustinWheat said:


> I agree with waiting a few weeks. That's the plan. My thoughts are applying Prodiamine 65 WDG first and then ~30 days later apply granular Dithiopyr. Is this ok for a split application strategy?


Here is a crabgrass study using your suggested technique:
https://journals.ashs.org/downloadpdf/journals/hortsci/47/8/article-p1159.pdf


----------



## cldrunner (May 14, 2019)

GrassAndWater12 said:


> I was just about to post the same question! I'm in GA and the soil temp is 70 today! Should I go ahead and put an app down? Historically it's been in the February time frame when I spray.


I would not apply until well into February. Your Fall application should be covering you during these months. The problem with going out early is the coverage wears out in Summer to late Summer and "BOOM" you get Fall and Winter weeds again. I would not be deviating off of historical norms by more than a week or two.

Personally I might deviate slightly due to rain forecast, winds, ground saturation, or work schedule.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

JustinWheat said:


> I agree with waiting a few weeks. That's the plan. My thoughts are applying Prodiamine 65 WDG first and then ~30 days later apply granular Dithiopyr. Is this ok for a split application strategy?


I would go with Prodiamine and something with a different MOA like Simazine or Isoxaben. Dithiopyr and Prodiamine have very similar MOAs. I would also split them up by at least 60 days... 90 is best in my opinion.

It's been crazy warm here. My oak trees are about to tassle and I have seed heads popping up in both my bermuda and zoysia.


----------



## Keepin It Reel (Feb 20, 2019)

Clemson University put out a video showing 8-10 test plots with various products for Pre-EM weed control. The plots that yielded the best results consisted of a 3 way tank mix, 2 pre-emergents and 1 post emergent product.

This year I tried their approach for the first time and mixed Prodiamine and Princep with Celsius as my Post EM and have 0 weeds so far this winter. If you would like to see the video you can find it here...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_sOSDGI0oFE&t=287s


----------



## JustinWheat (Feb 4, 2018)

That's interesting. Never heard of Coastal before. Anyone tried this pre emergent herbicide in the spring?


----------



## ag_fishing (Feb 3, 2021)

Redtwin said:


> If you got your fall application down I would still wait until later in the winter or early spring. It's been crazy warm this winter but you never know when that jet stream will shift and we will start getting the polar vortexes. There still a solid 6-8 weeks of risky weather left.


You mean like the front right now? :lol: 82 yesterday to 25 and ice on vehicles this morning


----------



## cldrunner (May 14, 2019)

JustinWheat said:


> That's interesting. Never heard of Coastal before. Anyone tried this pre emergent herbicide in the spring?


@JustinWheat 
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=31636

Some of us with larger lawns mix our own coastal - ish. For smaller yards it may be easier and more cost effective to just buy Coastal. I have seen it at domyown.com and peststrong.com.


----------



## Bombers (Jul 14, 2020)

Zone 7a. My plan is to apply 1st spring split app last week of Feb/early March, and a 2nd split app mid-late April to cover me until September.


----------

